# help me to build my loft please?



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

please help me...i want to know tips and plans to how to bulid my loft..if ever,please send me full detailed plans...please help me...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Kcirtap18,

Welcome to this site. First of all, there are perhaps as many loft designs as their are homes for people. Can you imagine the frustration of a home builder, if you asked him or her to provide a home design, without providing any details ?

What kind of pigeons ? How much space do you have ? What is your budget ?
There are small inexpensive, one section back yard garden lofts, and there are $100,000+ two story lofts, with many sections, and many features.

Can you provide some more details please ? Will you be building this, or hiring a contractor ? What about zoning and building permits ? Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Simple starter loft plans can be found here:

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

*thank you..*

thank you very much for your help sir...i learned many things from it..


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Depends on what birds you keep - show, racing or parrots will all have different living condition.

What I do know is that in the Phillipines you will need a good sealed roof for the wet.


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

*lofts*



kcirtap18 said:


> please help me...i want to know tips and plans to how to bulid my loft..if ever,please send me full detailed plans...please help me...


I KNOW THIS IS NOT WHAT YOU HAVE IN MIND,BUT I THOUGHT I WOULD SHOW YOU THIS PIC. OF A TYPICAL GLASGOW LOFT,THEY CAN BE AS HIGH AS 15FT AND THE ENTRANCE IS USUALLY A SMALL DOOR RIGHT AT THE TOP.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

How do you catch your birds then if they can get up so high. We build so they cannot fly above our heads!


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

Jiggs said:


> How do you catch your birds then if they can get up so high. We build so they cannot fly above our heads!


THE BIRDS WE FLY ARE HORSEMAN THIEF POUTERS,THESE BIRDS HAVE A REPUTATION AND ARE BRED FOR FLYING HIGH AS WELL AS GOING QUITE A DISTANCE,AT THE VERY TOP OF THE LOFT IS WHAT WE CALL A HOOD(A WIRE NET) THAT CAN BE PULLED OVER A STRANGE BIRD THAT LANDS ON YOUR LOFT.BELOW IS A PIC OF A HOOD ON A SMALLER LOFT.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

No fair enough the smaller loft looks similar to mine BUT when looking at the green tall loft if your birds are WAY up there how do you get them down to inspect them etc.

I think I should read up on this as I do not understand


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

Jiggs said:


> No fair enough the smaller loft looks similar to mine BUT when looking at the green tall loft if your birds are WAY up there how do you get them down to inspect them etc.
> 
> I think I should read up on this as I do not understand


THE TALL LOFT JIGGS,IS BUILT BROAD ENOUGH FOR HOLDING PENS AND TO GIVE THE FLYER ENOUGH ROOM TO MOVE ABOUT INSIDE TO FEED AND INSPECT HIS BIRDS,THE DOORWAY,WHICH IS USUALLY SITUATED AT THE VERY TOP IS REACHED BY LADDER,BELOW IS A PIC.TAKEN FROM INSIDE A LOFT,LOOKING OUT.YOU CAN CHECK MY WEBSITE OUT & MY LINKS PAGE THAT DEALS WITH THIS TYPE OF PIGEON FLYING,THERE IS EVEN SOME AMERICAN POUTER WEBSITES THERE.GLASGOWS DOOS


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Mick,

Very interesting.....thanks for the link to your site. I have to admit, I have never heard of your sport...it appears that the main idea of the sport is using your birds to lead other flyer's birds to your loft. And then you get to keep the "new" birds as your own? Wow, that is something. It's interesting how the keeping of pigeons for sport varies depending on the different parts of the world.

I learned something new today....Thanks!

Linda


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Welcome Mick,
> 
> Very interesting.....thanks for the link to your site. I have to admit, I have never heard of your sport...it appears that the main idea of the sport is using your birds to lead other flyer's birds to your loft. And then you get to keep the "new" birds as your own? Wow, that is something. It's interesting how the keeping of pigeons for sport varies depending on the different parts of the world.
> 
> ...


THANKS LINDA,YES YOU HAVE THE IDEA OF THE TYPE OF FLYING WE DO HERE IN SCOTLAND,AS A MATTER OF FACT WE HAVE WHAT WE CALL "DOO SHOPS" OVER HERE WERE WE CAN TAKE ANY BIRDS WE CATCH AND SWAP THEM FOR ANOTHER OUT OF A WIDE SELECTION.THIS TYPE OF FLYING HAS BEEN GOING ON SINCE AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER AND IS VERY COMPETITIVE WITH FLYERS DYEING THEIR HENS WITH PEROXIDE TO MAKE THEM MORE BRIGHTLY COLOURED,(THIS DOES NOT HARM THEM).OVER HERE A DECENT HEN CAN COST UP TO AS MUCH AS £20.00 AND WHEN YOU THINK SOME FANCIERS HAVE AS MANY AS 40 BIRDS THATS A LOT OF INVESTMENT,HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU AGAIN. MICK


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

What happens if you let out the thieved/trapped bird from someone else?
Does it stay with you or go back to its origional loft????

I did read up about them and seems to be a fun sport and magnificent looking birds. I will probably never be able to have any though. ( we cannot use the word doos here though - even if I could get some - I don't think it means the same here - I would get arrested.  )

What does it look like when they fly? Up high like a tippler or swooping around the sky?

J.


----------



## DOOMAN (Jul 27, 2005)

Jiggs said:


> What happens if you let out the thieved/trapped bird from someone else?
> Does it stay with you or go back to its origional loft????
> 
> I did read up about them and seems to be a fun sport and magnificent looking birds. I will probably never be able to have any though. ( we cannot use the word doos here though - even if I could get some - I don't think it means the same here - I would get arrested.  )
> ...


  YES JIGGS,IF I WERE TO LET THE CAPTURED BIRD OUT IT WOULD RETURN TO THE ORIGIONAL FLYER,WHAT WE USUALLY DO IS HAVE CONTACTS WHO FLY THEM FURTHER AFIELD AND GIVE THE BIRDS TO THEM TO FLY,AS LONG AS THEY ARE A GOOD DISTANCE AWAY THERE IS LIMITED CHANCE OF THEM COMING BACK,OR THE OTHER OPTION IS TO TAKE IT TO THE PIGEON SHOP WERE YOU CAN SWAP IT FOR ANOTHER BIRD.THEY CAN FLY HIGH AND PUT ON SOME DISPLAY WHEN THEY SEE ANOTHER BIRD,BLOWING UP THEIR CROP AND CLAPPING THEIR WINGS LOUDLY TO ATTRACT THE OTHER BIRD.THE WORD DOO IS A SCOTTISH WORD MEANING PIGEON AND HAS BEEN USED FOR YEARS HERE.


----------



## racer57 (Oct 1, 2005)

one of the best things you can do is talk to the head of your local club and see if you can do a loft crawl that way you get to see everyones loft and take ideas from them that work best for you. there are some very good ideas and designs out there, the older people in the club have some pretty nifty ideas somtimes.just remember lofts arent just built they evolve. ive had mine for quite some time and im always fussin around with it to make it better.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Mick, I remember your describing this back in the summer. It is fascinating stuff and I enjoyed reading about your hobby. One question, how in the world do you clean the high loft? maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

racer57 said:


> one of the best things you can do is talk to the head of your local club and see if you can do a loft crawl that way you get to see everyones loft and take ideas from them that work best for you. there are some very good ideas and designs out there, the older people in the club have some pretty nifty ideas somtimes.just remember lofts arent just built they evolve. ive had mine for quite some time and im always fussin around with it to make it better.


Exactly, we have had to evolve and change our loft to accomodate needy birds and to streamline cleaning. We also increased our aviary and it is now a walk-in aviary, as the birds love being outside more then outside in this warm climate, and so do I.


----------

